# 60 Hertz = Bild scharf ---75 Hertz = Bild unscharf



## lucdec (28. Januar 2007)

Ich habe oben genanntes Problem...


Wenn die "Hertzahlen" hochdrehe, wird das Bild unscharf.

Was bewirkt das eignetlich wenn man das hochdreht?

Ich mach mal nen Screenshot-mal schauen ob man einen Unterschied sieht.


----------



## AgeLer (28. Januar 2007)

lucdec am 28.01.2007 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die "Hertzahlen" hochdrehe, wird das Bild unscharf.



Sieht am Anfang nur so aus, wenn man niedrige Hertzzahlen gewohnt ist.



> Was bewirkt das eignetlich wenn man das hochdreht?


Das Bild flimmert nicht mehr so stark.


----------



## cbw249 (28. Januar 2007)

hm kommt auf den monitor an, wenn ich ihn überdrehe dann flimmert das bild automatisch,


----------



## lucdec (28. Januar 2007)

AgeLer am 28.01.2007 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 28.01.2007 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen , dass das besser sein soll (für die Augen)

Etwas was unscharf ist und dann zum Vergleich die "scharfen"    60 Hertz...

Ich versuchs mal mit 75 Hertz...

PS: Hab nen LCD


----------



## heinz-otto (28. Januar 2007)

lucdec am 28.01.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Hab nen LCD


Da ist sowas nix ungewöhnliches. Also ich kenne das Phänomen auch. Die Lösung liegt darin, den TFT bei 60Hz zu betreiben.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (28. Januar 2007)

> PS: Hab nen LCD


Das hättest du mal gleich erwähnen sollen. Die TFT-Monitore arbeiten in der Regel alle intern mit einer 60 Hertz Bildaufbaufrequenz. Das ist damit die einzig sinnvolle Einstellung. Alle höheren Frequenzen müssen also erst umgewandelt werden und bringen nichts. Noch besser wäre es, den Monitor über DVI-Kabel anzuschließen, wenn die entsprechenden Anschlüsse vorhanden sind.


----------



## kaapo (28. Januar 2007)

Röhrenmonitor = je hoeher desto besser, also ueber 75hz ist flimmerfrei und 85-100 ist so das uebliche und nur ein schlechter CRT wird bei ueber 72HZ unscharf..
Ganz anders der TFT, der ist immer flimmerfrei darf aber meist nur mit 60HZ oder 75HZ angefahren werden. Man muss dass nehmen was im Handbuch steht weil der TFT genau dafuer ausgelegt wurde. Genauseo ist es beim TFT mit der Aufloesung, wenn er fuer 1280 ausgelegt ist und man ihn mit 1024 betreibt, kann es sein dass es etwas unscharf wird, Es gilt der Wert der im Handbuch als NATIVE Aufloesung steht.
Gruss, kaaapo


----------



## lucdec (28. Januar 2007)

JohnCarpenter am 28.01.2007 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > PS: Hab nen LCD
> 
> 
> Das hättest du mal gleich erwähnen sollen. Die TFT-Monitore arbeiten in der Regel alle intern mit einer 60 Hertz Bildaufbaufrequenz. Das ist damit die einzig sinnvolle Einstellung. Alle höheren Frequenzen müssen also erst umgewandelt werden und bringen nichts. Noch besser wäre es, den Monitor über DVI-Kabel anzuschließen, wenn die entsprechenden Anschlüsse vorhanden sind.




Nun, ich kann den Monitor mit einem Analog Kabel anschliessen oder per DVI-dem Monitor lag ein Analog Kabel samt Adapter bei-also per Analog an den Schirm und den Adapter an den Graka Anschluss.


----------



## bierchen (28. Januar 2007)

lucdec am 28.01.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnCarpenter am 28.01.2007 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ein LCD für eine Frequenz und eine Auflösung optimiert wurde und nur mit diesen die beste Bildqualität liefert.


----------



## lucdec (28. Januar 2007)

bierchen am 28.01.2007 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 28.01.2007 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das weiss ich ja, und hab das was ich gesagt habe auch nur gesagt, weil er im letzten Satz seines Postings meinte    es wäre besser Schirm und Graka per DVI zu verbinden...


----------



## bierchen (28. Januar 2007)

lucdec am 28.01.2007 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 28.01.2007 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Womit er ja auch Recht hat.  :-o


----------



## lucdec (28. Januar 2007)

bierchen am 28.01.2007 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 28.01.2007 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagte ich doch...


----------



## bierchen (28. Januar 2007)

lucdec am 28.01.2007 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 28.01.2007 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für was machst Du eigentlich einen Thread auf, wenn Du eh alles weißt?  :-o 
Damit Du uns verwirren kannst?


----------



## lucdec (28. Januar 2007)

bierchen am 28.01.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 28.01.2007 20:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schmeilie übersehen?

Das mit der nativen Auflösung wusste ich-nur den Hertzzahlen hab ich nicht durchgeblickt...

(Aber ansich bin ich allwissend    )


----------



## cbw249 (30. Januar 2007)

lucdec am 28.01.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 28.01.2007 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die „allwissende Müllhalde“ ist leider schon vergeben, also musst du dich hinten anstellen


----------

